# Bought: Proline and Jennings



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

What are the specs (DL, DW, ATA, BH, Cam Type, ect...) on them? 

Are you going to use them for hunting or target?

I'm a little familiar with the Prolines since I still have an old Zepher XE-II and one of my shooting buddies had an early Point Blank model. 

Have fun and keep us up to date.


----------



## FallingCrows (Sep 24, 2007)

The Jennings Reliant XLR is 43" axle to axle, Draw weight is setup to ~63 lbs and the Draw length is 28.5". I believe the bow can be adjusted to 29" draw and 70lbs draw weight. I don't how to determine brace height or what type of cams it has.

The Proline Point Blank is ~41" axle to axle, the draw weight is 60 - 70 lbs, and the draw length is somewhere between 28-31. Again I don't know the brace height or cam type.

I realize this is limited info, but its about all I know about them at this time.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

The new wave came with 2 types of cam.

1. HEW = High Energy Wheel 
2. DFC = Dual Flight Cam which is a hatchet style cam

The poundage on the limbs can also be adjusted as they made 3 types of limb rockers which could change the poundage up or down about 5# from the medium setting.

Good bows ... I won many tournament with mine shooting in the limited classes in the mid 90s.


----------



## FallingCrows (Sep 24, 2007)

The Proline has the HEW = High Energy Wheels.

Thanks for the additional info.


----------

